# Broken Center Brace on a 75



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, so in keeping with Murphy's law, while cleaning out a used 75 gallon tank I am setting up, I slipped and broke the center brace. The brace is still there, it's just broken clean through in the middle. Has anyone had any positive experiences trying to glue a center brace back together? I was thinking of trying Gorilla Glue. I'm a bit worried about it holding together long term though. The last thing I want is to have the tank blow out and dump 75 gallons of water on my floor. Any suggestions?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If it were me I'd probably trash it. Taking a big risk.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

You can order new trim pieces pretty cheaply. I would just replace the broken one.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

clgkag said:


> You can order new trim pieces pretty cheaply. I would just replace the broken one.


+1


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You can swap the bottom one with the top. The bottom doesn't need a centre brace.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I would try to add a "splint" of material to bridge the crack and secure to both parts of the original frame with two stainless steel machine bolts with washers and nuts.


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I like the idea of using a "splint" to strengthen the break. Has anyone had any "long term" experience using stainless steel bolts in their tank? Will even stainless steel rust over time or should it be OK in the water. I suppose I could always silicone around the bolts to add to the water resistance.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Stainless steel should't ever rust, but some silicone over the hardware might be a good idea anyway. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i would go with BILLD's idea of swapping out the bottom for the top. The trim on the bottom mirrors the top and has the brace in it, most of the time.

Only a few manufacturers dont use that style of building. It is easy to pry the bottom one off but the top will be tricky. Just go slow with a screw driver and pull if back section by section.

I have done this on many a tank and it works great. You just dont have any trim on the bottom but you can always fix that. Also you can order the parts at most LFS. they are pretty common.


----------



## jcahow (Apr 25, 2010)

I had almost the exact same problem, except my 75 gallon just had a crack in the center brace.

I used this superglue product 'Permanent Patch' to reinforce the the bottom of the center brace.

http://www.supergluecorp.com/super-glue ... nent-patch

It is a patch like material that sets with sunlight into a permanent bond that can be drilled, ground, etc.....

I emptied out the tank and applied the patch and then let it set in the sun for awhile. Once it hardened it it probably stonger that the original brace.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The problem with trim pieces is the plastic itself. If the piece is removed from the mold without ample cooling, the material is stressed. In addition, the material will sometimes shrink over time, causing cracks in the trim. I have a 90 like this, where there are 2 places where the trim parted from shrinkage. When resealing, i added a piece of glass under the center brace, as it appeared to be set to crack also.
If you sucessfully remove the top trim, it can be added to the bottom, so it isn't trimless.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

id replace it to be safe

i believe the demesions are the same as the 90

http://glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, so I have come up with a completely different solution to the problem - I'm upgrading to a 125 gallon tank . I just got a great deal on Craigslist for an unused 125 gallon tank, stand, lids lights and canister filter for $350. I just couldn't pass that up. So now I have a used 75 gallon tank with a cracked center brace that I would like to sell to recoup some of my costs.

So if it were you, would you try and repair the brace and then sell it, or sell it with the broken brace and let the buyer fix it they way they want? Also, what do you think is a fair asking price for the 75 gallon with the cracked brace, pine stand, glass lids and 48" single tube light?


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I think you should fix it and use it! 2 aquariums are better than one  :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Ditto, fix it an keep it for backup.


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

You will get more money from it if it is fixed, But if you do not want ot mess with fixing it just sell it. No telling what someone will pay for it.I broke my brace and I have a clamp on my tank now just waiting on the warranty brace to come it.. It is taking awhile...


----------



## dollysnw (Sep 12, 2010)

Got a 75 I am making into a dual breeder, the top brace cracked all the way through - I havent put any water in it, been painting it and such -

Should I rebrace it with a metal strap and a couple of screws


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

I would brace it.. or look at allglass and buy a new trim piece.. there not that much.


----------



## danneva (Jul 26, 2010)

kingdave said:


> Stainless steel should't ever rust,


Yeah! I agree. :thumb: ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the beauty of stainless steel Ã¢â‚¬â€œ rust resistance. :lol: 
If you want to avoid rust, then use stainless steel. Stainless steel is mostly iron, but it also contains nickel and chromium. These are not just a protective coating, but are melted into the steel itself. The mixture must contain at least 10% chromium, because itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the chromium that protects stainless steel from corrosion.


----------



## danneva (Jul 26, 2010)

kingdave said:


> Stainless steel should't ever rust,


Stainless steel remains stainless, or does not rust, because of the interaction between its alloying elements and the environment.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Lizard folks may have interest in it.

We have a bearded dragon in a 75 gallon tank.


----------

